# Uber Eats new promotion: $100 bonus with 50 deliveries IF acceptance rate is over 50%



## Zarathustra1 (Dec 16, 2020)

This is a new promotion in my area this morning. It COULD be a good deal but not if you have to take too much drek-in which case it's a bad deal. But where can you track your acceptance rate?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Zarathustra1 said:


> This is a new promotion in my area this morning. It COULD be a good deal but not if you have to take too much drek-in which case it's a bad deal. But where can you track your acceptance rate?


I dont know about checking acceptance 
on eats but 50% is gonna have you
eating alot of crappy trips..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Two dollars each?
Two dollars.

You otta be embarrassed for even considering it.


----------



## Zarathustra1 (Dec 16, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Two dollars each?
> Two dollars.
> 
> You otta be embarrassed for even considering i


Guess we're not all as rich as you Mr. Bill Gates 2.0 but an extra $100 a week-$400 a month-ain't nothing. It may or may not be worth it but...



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I dont know about checking acceptance
> on eats but 50% is gonna have you
> eating alot of crappy trips..


Maybe. Anyway I started the week by turning down $4.67 for 22 minutes. Immediate pay off as next one with $16 for 36. So yeah when in doubt turn it down usually decent strategy


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Zarathustra1 said:


> Guess we're not all as rich as you Mr. Bill Gates 2.0


Two bucks makes me rich?
Wow.

I feel bad for you ... can I send you $2?
You need it that bad?

I hope I never get to a place in my life that two bucks will make a difference.
I pray I never have to be there.


----------



## Zarathustra1 (Dec 16, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Two bucks makes me rich?
> Wow.
> 
> I feel bad for you ... can I send you $2?
> ...


I feel bad for you with your reading incomprehension. $100 dollars a week-most folks could use it other than you and Bill Gates-and maybe fake 'President Trump' If you want to send me $100 bucks a week I'll take it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It just troubles me to see someone standing on a corner begging for dollar bills.
I hate to see a grown man sell his pride ... for two dollars.

I pay the people who work for me, AT LEAST a hundred dollars a day.
Those are unskilled laborers.

Two dollars.
smh
Have some pride man.

.


----------



## Zarathustra1 (Dec 16, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> It just troubles me to see someone standing on a corner begging for dollar bills.
> I hate to see a grown man sell his pride ... for two dollars.
> 
> I pay the people who work for me, AT LEAST a hundred dollars a day.
> ...


LOL. $100 per day? That's all? I'm making twice to three times that just picking up folks McDonalds. C'mon Mr. Gates with all your billions you can do better! I'm pulling for you


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Zarathustra1 said:


> LOL. $100 per day? That's all? I'm making twice to three times that just picking up folks McDonalds.


Two dollars


----------



## Los Angeles driver (Apr 4, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Two dollars


Some people are SERIOUS about $2


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

That promo gets a Reggie Roby from me


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Zarathustra1 said:


> This is a new promotion in my area this morning. It COULD be a good deal but not if you have to take too much drek-in which case it's a bad deal. But where can you track your acceptance rate?


Im assuming this is a week or a Fri-Sun deal?

Do you have to maintain the 50% the whole time?

In my market that would probably cost me money maintaining the 50% the whole time. If you were planning on driving all weekend anyway and you don't have to maintain the 50% and only end up at 50%, Id work fri and sat normally and then re-assess the situation on Sunday. If you are close and you wont have to do too much to bump your acceptance up to 50 than go for it.

This is a shit promo though.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Two dollars each?
> Two dollars.
> 
> You otta be embarrassed for even considering it.


----------

